# Looking for a Florida reputable breeder



## d2dancer (Dec 6, 2012)

I live in Orlando, Florida but travel a lot to South Florida and to Tampa. I am researching breeders in Florida since it's been awhile for me buying a Maltese baby. I went to a "boutique" but was so worried about where those little babies came from! They couldn't answer any questions about the parents of the cute little ones! I knew I was in the wrong place!

I had a little girl for 16 yrs that passed away 2 yrs ago this Christmas! Her name was Winter. I want another little girl (not to exceed 5 lbs and not a long nose) but want to go to the breeder where I can see the parents or at least get info about them. I get worried about these Korean Maltese I hear about.

I'm on the fence whether or not to get one _right now_ as I have a 12 1/2 yr old Boxer that I want to enjoy the rest of his Golden Years, but he absolutely loved my baby! They went everywhere together (Mutt and Jeff everyone used to say to me)! I just know I definitely want another Maltese!

I've been on the AMA breeder listing but none of them have websites, but I guess I can just call or email them. But, if anyone knows any info that can help me, I'd GREATLY appreciate it!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a retired Champion from TNT Maltese in New Smyrna Beach FL. I can't say enough wonderful things about Theresa. I am in constant contact with her sharing stories, videos and pictures. 

And my Dusty (CH TNT's American Dream) is an absolute clown and a true joy. Several of us on here have TNTs. I hope they will chime in too.

I'll be happy to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

My girls are from TNT maltese. TNT will be in Orlando next weekend for Eukanuba, Theresa will be in the meet the breeds booth. Eukanuba would be a great place for you to meet maltese breeders. My Mercedes is Dusty's daughter. I will be at Eukanuba if you decide to go pm me and I will give you my cell number.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I have 2 retired girls from TNT, Kelly and Reese. Dusty is Kelly's grandfather and Reese (formerly Trish) and Dusty had a litter of puppies together, Reese is Whitney's grandmother and Mercedes is Kelly's aunt. We're one big happy family.


----------



## d2dancer (Dec 6, 2012)

*Love these responses*

Thank you guys! You have been so helpful! I hope to get to meet some of you (& your fur babies) soon.

Where is the Eukanuba meet going to be held and what date(s)? I'm in Ft Lauderdale now til Sunday if you mean this weekend. :mellow: I can go the weekend of the 15th.  

TNT definitely has some very pretty babies out there!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Eukanuba is w/end of 1215 & 16. I have never been, but hoping to get over there too. I have a girl from TNT Maltese as well. She was 6 months old when I got her from Theresa. She is related to Whitney. I forget who else...that's Laura's dept...LOL...
You can see more of her photos in my albums.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> Eukanuba is w/end of 1215 & 16. I have never been, but hoping to get over there too. I have a girl from TNT Maltese as well. She was 6 months old when I got her from Theresa. She is related to Whitney. I forget who else...that's Laura's dept...LOL...
> You can see more of her photos in my albums.



She's Reese's granddaughter. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

d2dancer said:


> I'm on the fence whether or not to get one _right now_ as I have a 12 1/2 yr old Boxer that I want to enjoy the rest of his Golden Years, but he absolutely loved my baby! They went everywhere together (Mutt and Jeff everyone used to say to me)! I just know I definitely want another Maltese!


I would really urge you to wait and let your Boxer enjoy his Golden Years. He may have loved your other Maltese, but puppies are very stressful to an older dog. They bite ears, pounce and do not respect an old guy taking a nap. My Siamese cat basically hid away for the first year I had Bailey.

Treasure the time you have left with him, then when you are ready, TNT is a great choice.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm going to agree with Marj on waiting. But you know your dog best. TNT is a great choice when you ate ready.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d2dancer (Dec 6, 2012)

That's been my thoughts as well with waiting. I remember when I brought my Boxer home for the 1st time ... my Maltese at the time was about 6, she would grab him by his jowls and he would just shake her off with no problems. She could do basically anything to him and he would never harm her in anyway. But having a new puppy with him now, I think would be just so stressful to him! But at the moment I have plenty of time to do some research to find the right breeder for me. The only breeder anybody has spoken about is TNT. . That in itself speaks volumes!

I am really glad to hear that I can go to that event and meet up with maybe some of you guys that will be at the Orlando convention center on Dec. 15 &/or 16. I will private message you guys to see who is going on what day and time unless you don't mind posting it here on the feed. I want to find out from Theresa what days she will be there as I would love my daughter to be able to join me on that Sunday if she's there. My daughter is also interested in a Maltese puppy! 

Dee Dee


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

d2dancer said:


> That's been my thoughts as well with waiting. I remember when I brought my Boxer home for the 1st time ... my Maltese at the time was about 6, she would grab him by his jowls and he would just shake her off with no problems. She could do basically anything to him and he would never harm her in anyway. But having a new puppy with him now, I think would be just so stressful to him! But at the moment I have plenty of time to do some research to find the right breeder for me. The only breeder anybody has spoken about is TNT. . That in itself speaks volumes!
> 
> I am really glad to hear that I can go to that event and meet up with maybe some of you guys that will be at the Orlando convention center on Dec. 15 &/or 16. I will private message you guys to see who is going on what day and time unless you don't mind posting it here on the feed. I want to find out from Theresa what days she will be there as I would love my daughter to be able to join me on that Sunday if she's there. My daughter is also interested in a Maltese puppy!
> 
> Dee Dee


I will be arriving Friday and stay through Sunday. Theresa will be at the meet the breeds Saturday and Sunday. I will call her for the times. Reva and I would love to meet you. I plan to bring Whitney.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

*Puppy Play*

I couldn't agree more with Marj. :thumbsup: puppies can annoy older pets!
My Sammie was 2 when I added Penny, a 6 month old puppy. She will follow him, lays with him, bites his ears, blocks him, so on. Just puppy stuff. She will grow out of it and my situation is different with Sammie being only 3. Because Penny obeys well, its been easy to redirect her and give Sammie his space if he does not want to play. BUT if tables were turned and Sammie were the puppy it would be different story as Penny is much calmer than he was as puppy or ever prob :HistericalSmiley: Maltese are so very sweet, with training I've had no real issues keeping Sammie happy. Sammie is only 3 though, so he likes to play just doesn't bite, do annoying puppy things anymore. It's funny, because it seems like he teaches her manners. I am no dog specialist, so what do I know? But if she's being a pest he will run get a toy from toy box and start playing tug or roll a ball around and she joins in. I spend lot time playing with them too. There are other Florida breeders, I just happen to know of TNT.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Going to Eukanuba is a wonderful idea. The Maltese, and I think all of the toy dogs show on Saturday. Of course some of the best Maltese in the world will be showing, since it is by invitation only. I am proud to say several SM members will be showing.
My friend Cathy (Elly) and I will be arriving in Orlando on Friday morning and leaving Sunday. If you would like to get in touch you can pm me or Cathy. If you have any options, I would suggest you come on Saturday since that is also meet the breeds day. That is where you get to see a representation of each of the AKC breeds and talk to the owners.


----------



## Nervusrek (Apr 17, 2012)

Drat! I had planned on hosting a meet-up at my home during this event but with my mother's recent illness & sudden death, I forgot all about it. And at this late date, and in my current state of mind, I just cannot do it. But I'm wondering if I can at least go to the convention center on Saturday. 

My brain is still a bit of a mess & I'm not always "thinking straight" so can anyone point me to where I can get more info such as the building number, tickets, etc. Feel free to PM me or message me on Facebook (Bobbi Spiker Conley). Even though we can't meet up at my home, I'd love to meet up at the convention center so please let me know how to find you there.


----------



## d2dancer (Dec 6, 2012)

It was fun going to my 1st dog show and meeting up with Theresa from TNT. I also met other SM people and had a fun time! I did get several Maltese breeders names and all went wonderful! Thank you all for helping!

Dee Dee


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

My Griffin is from Bonnie's Angels in Palm Beach Gardens and I couldn't be happier with my fluff! My next one will come from Bonnie as well but TNT babies are just as awesome! One thing to consider is the waiting list. Once you decide on a breeder, you may have to wait for a long period of time. It's good to make contact now even if you're not ready to bring one home. At least you'll start the ball rolling.


----------

